# New option being developed - Sevenstring Registry



## Chris (Nov 6, 2005)

Removed, see new thread.


----------



## telecaster90 (Nov 6, 2005)

Can we also register our 6's or only the 7's?


----------



## Drew (Nov 6, 2005)

Good work, Chris.  

When this one goes live as a browsable registry, could we limit it to member-only access? It just seems like a good idea, having at least a certian level of protection on a large database of serial numbers for expensive musical instruments...

Also, will an "owner comment" field be in the works? i.e - "swirled by Herc Fede" or "mild neck warp, stable provided you run 10's or higher?"


----------



## Regor (Nov 6, 2005)

What about adding the color code to the end of the model number, for instance:

Ibanez RG7420MC (Magenta Crush)
Ibanez RG7621BK (Black)
Ibanez RG2127XTKF (Transparent Black Flat)

That is if your particular guitar has a color code (Like most Ibz's do)


----------



## Chris (Nov 6, 2005)

Color code is no problem, as it's part of the model number - actually better if you do include it. 

I want to keep it to just sevens for now, and it will be members only.


----------



## Regor (Nov 6, 2005)

I don't wanna come off sounding like an ass...


... but I need 2 more fields


----------



## telecaster90 (Nov 6, 2005)

Chris said:


> Color code is no problem, as it's part of the model number - actually better if you do include it.
> 
> I want to keep it to just sevens for now, and it will be members only.



Sounds good, just checkin.


----------



## Shannon (Nov 6, 2005)

Well, I added my guitar. Now, how do I VIEW the registry? Is it open to public viewing?


----------



## Chris (Nov 6, 2005)

Not yet, I haven't written the view/search side yet.


----------



## 7slinger (Nov 6, 2005)

looks really cool, I just need now to buy some guitars worthy of being archived


----------



## Shawn (Nov 6, 2005)

Awesome Chris! You're the man.


----------



## 7stringninja (Jan 12, 2006)

The link yields a blank page for me.

Tried it in Firefox and IE.


----------



## Drew (Jan 12, 2006)

We just did a server switch two days back and upgraded to a new version of vBulletin, and while I haven't talked about this actual hack with Chris yet, I know a number of them need to be coded back in still. 

You just had the misfortune to sign up during a transitional period here.


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah, this is being rewritten, will be a bit before I get back to it - have to get the site back up to speed first.


----------



## noodles (Jan 12, 2006)

Sweet idea, Chris.


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2006)

I've outsourced this as of today to the vBulletin org website, and will be paying a solid coder to rewrite from scratch a database/php driven (vBulletin integrated) standalone app to handle the registry.

I'll post up when I've found the right coder and when it's done, my goal is to have a completely new page and set of User CP options that'll let you:

- Register your gear based on make/model/year/serial
- Add any relevant notes
- Search all registered guitars based on serial number to return the registered owner and any comments they have.

So that if I look on eBay, and I see a 7620 for sale with serial number 12345678, I can input that into the "Registry search", and it would return something like:

Registered to: Drew
2005 Ibanez RG7620 - Notes: TZ7/AN7 installed, repaired headstock crack

Just a heads up.


----------



## Drew (Jan 12, 2006)

I suspect this is still to be determined between you and the coder, but will it have functionality to return multiple instances? Perhaps add a "left possession on" field, so you could see...

Registered to: Drew 1997-present
2005 Ibanez RG7620 - Notes: TZ7/AN7 installed, repaired headstock crack

Registered to: Chris 1996-1997
2005 Ibanez RG7620 - Notes: headstock craked, stolen before could be repaired at show. Contact with any info

...which would lead to my eventual arrest. No hard feelings bro, I did it to fund my drinking habit.


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2006)

There won't be checks against duplicate serial numbers right away. Going down the line I might have it coded in, but for now it's really a non-issue. If two guitars come up with the same serial, it's one or the other and I can edit the "old" owner out or add notes that they sold it.


----------

